# Ugly lines on my forehead!



## sugacole9 (Oct 3, 2007)

_Hello ladies! I need your help.  I have what people have told me are expression lines on my forehead that are completely visible ALL DAY EVERY DAY! They make my skin look older then it is (haha) I'm only 22 and would like to know if anyone has any suggestions besides BOTOX (which has been my #1 answer from others) Thanks!!!_

_Nicole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## moonsugar7 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd love to know this too, I have these as well and I hate them!  (and dont want injections yet).


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm, I don't really have the forehead lines (only very vaguely) but I have a bit of a smile line that irritates me enormously. I use St. Ives collagen elastin moisturizer and it really reduces the appearance of mine. If I use it daily, it just about disappears but of course it becomes visible again if I get lazy on the moisturizer (bad!). I'm sure other people will have better suggestions but that's the quick and easy (and unexpensive!) fix I use. I doubt it would get RID of them, but it might help reduce their prominence. Now if only I could find something that worked well for the minor creasing under my eyes!


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive tried Vitamin E directly on my forehead, Ive tried peel off masks, nothing seems to work! I am at fault because as a teenager I used to work @ a tanning salon so Im sure that what did the trick. I also have some fine lines under my eyes also. UGHHH the worries of a woman! hehe


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2007)

Loreal products are fairly inexpensive and can be purchased at most drugstores.  They have one called wrinkle de-crease which is pretty good.


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sure when my little wrinkles become more pronounced, I'll be all about some botox or photorejuvenation! I don't mind looking older necessarily; there are just some specific wrinkles that annoy me - like the smile line and undereye creases. Urg.


----------



## n_c (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_ I don't mind looking older necessarily; there are just some specific wrinkles that annoy me - like the smile line and undereye creases. Urg._

 
Same here, my evil lines are under my eyes too!


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a fairly noticeable line on my forehead and i hate hate hate it!


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 3, 2007)

_when i went to my dermotologist he said to drink water ... what kind of simple minded answer is that!! haha so if anyone has any insite to what may be a good product im all for it!_


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some too, I don't think that logically, anything can be done. They are caused by your facial expressions and how the skin folds when you frown, smile, etc. Unless you stay expressionless all day, everyday, I don't think you can change it, unless you inject them.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugacole9* 

 
_when i went to my dermotologist he said to drink water ... what kind of simple minded answer is that!! haha so if anyone has any insite to what may be a good product im all for it!_

 
Water consumption does so much for skin. Well hydrated people look healthier and rested. Water is the medium in which all chemical reactions occur in the body (practically).When people are dehydrated,their skin is less elastic and looks older. Severe dehydration causes "tenting" (you can pinch skin up and it stays pinched" Too little water causes fluid retention and puffiness under the eyes. Water is moisturizer from within.If you look around at people in your age group, you will notice similar lines.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

Retin A is supposed to work wonders for fine lines, as does microdermabrasion.

I found when I was on Roaccutane for my acne, my fine lines disappeared, hence the Retin A suggestion (as it is another vit A derivative).


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd quite like to know this one as well as I have them and some very feint creasing under my eyes and I'm only 18 lol. I really don't notice them too much or even worry about them much but occationally I do. But I've had these forehead lines since I was in high school and I don't think It's because my skin is dry because I use quite a rich moisturizer every day.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 10, 2007)

I second Retin A! I also have that line on my forehead and since using Retin A it has helped a lot, also my mom has been using it for years and she is in her late 40's and has HARDLY any wrinkles on her face or neck. I would talk to your dermotologist and see what dosage is right for you, if that's the route you want to go.


----------



## kamccor (Dec 11, 2007)

I have several of those too. I would suggest using a makeup primer for your face. The best one I've used is made by Smash Box, it's called Photo Finish, although most brands are making face primers now. You put it on before foundation/powder and it helps fill in small lines giving a more smooth, flawless appearance.

Hope that helps!

~K


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 11, 2007)

I just had an Elemis facial and just one session softened my forehead lines massively! Their products are amazing and they smell awesome!


----------



## athena123 (Dec 27, 2007)

The only way to prevent any kind of lines from appearing on your face is to stop all use of facial expressions. No more smiling or uplifting  your eyebrows in surprise! I had a few rings around my neck, lines on my forehead and creases at the corner of my eyes from smiling. I really didn't want to turn into an unsmiling mask, so I've found a few non-botox treatments that minimize the appearance of dynamic wrinkles but they haven't gone away entirely. 

1% Retinol - good for acne as well. 
Janson Beckett AlphaDermaCE - contains hexapeptide-3 [arigilene] that sends little triggers to slightly relax facial muscles, making dynamic wrinkles [the ones that appear when you smile or frown]. After about 3 months of daily use, the rings around my neck have nearly disappeared and forehead lines are much shallower. Friends and family noticed a difference. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to have an effect on the deeper creases at the corner of my eyes; I've been using Matrixyl 9000 and it seems to help a little. 

It's odd; when I was in my twenties, I vowed to grow old gracefully. Now that I'm in my forties I'm fighting it everyday; I do NOT want to inject poison into my face to keep wrinkles away, nor do I want to go under the knife. I keep hoping daily use of topicals will help. Who knows, I may change my mind when I reach 50!


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 28, 2007)

Can't say I have that problem, but my mother started using Dior's Capture R60/80 XP Ultimate Wrinkle Restoring Serum and she loves it.  It's made a noticeable difference with the lines all over her face.

It's pricey but you could always try a sample and see how you like it.


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2008)

Renova works wonders.  It is prescription and costly but awesome for fine lines.  The only way to completely prevent the fine lines from becoming deeper lines is to paralyze the muscle underneath so you can no longer make facial expressions at that particular location. Unfortunately that means the evil botox (which I love!!)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never used Botox and I will tell you why I wouldn't use it. I know a man that lost the use of one of his legs. He could feel the leg. Over the years, he stopped using the leg entirely. The leg became paralyzed and became much smaller than the other leg he actually used. It is like a rock from not using it. Is that what people's faces are going to look like from paralyzing their muscles in their face over and over again? The muscles are going to shrink and get rock hard from not using them. No one knows for sure. I am not going to gamble with that stuff (toxin). That's just my opinion. 

I thought about Botox, but I think about that man's leg. Ugh! No way!  Scary!

If the lines are really bothering you, how about bangs?   Some of the other suggestions sound okay too.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 2, 2008)

I know you don't want Botox but it works wonders.  I get it done on my forehead every 4-6 months and it is amazing.  I just had Botox again on 
Dec 28 and the lines have already vanished.

I have an amazing Dr. so that does help.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 2, 2008)

Botox is supposed to only last in the body for 6 months or so, is that right? Hence the need for top-ups.

I would love to try botox when the lines get unmanageable (Retin A is not safe to use all the time)... 

Moppit, whats the pain of the botox needle like? How does it work exactly? Do you have any before/after photos?


----------



## Moppit (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Botox is supposed to only last in the body for 6 months or so, is that right? Hence the need for top-ups.

I would love to try botox when the lines get unmanageable (Retin A is not safe to use all the time)... 

Moppit, whats the pain of the botox needle like? How does it work exactly? Do you have any before/after photos?_

 
The Dr. recommends top-ups every 3 months in the first year so you can go longer in between.  I don't go that often because it is too costly but the effect last longer than 3 months on me.  

The needles don't really hurt at all because they are so tiny.  The only time I feel the needle is when he injects in between the eyebrows and it is only a small pinch.

The full effect is usually seen in 2 weeks but I see it much quicker.  I try to raise my eyebrows to make wrinkles but you can't.  I don't look frozen or fake at all.  People usually tell me I look refreshed but they don't know why so its not obvious.  I don't have any before and afters but my Dr. does.  Maybe I can get them from him.


----------



## rbella (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_The Dr. recommends top-ups every 3 months in the first year so you can go longer in between.  I don't go that often because it is too costly but the effect last longer than 3 months on me.  

The needles don't really hurt at all because they are so tiny.  The only time I feel the needle is when he injects in between the eyebrows and it is only a small pinch.

The full effect is usually seen in 2 weeks but I see it much quicker.  I try to raise my eyebrows to make wrinkles but you can't.  I don't look frozen or fake at all.  People usually tell me I look refreshed but they don't know why so its not obvious.  I don't have any before and afters but my Dr. does.  Maybe I can get them from him._

 
Agreed.  I love Botox and it doesn't really hurt at all.  Feels like a tiny little sting.  The worst of it was by my eyes.  I don't look frozen either.  I think if you go to a reputable Dr. and ask for before and after photos, you should look fine.  Also, find out how much they dilute it.  Sometimes people will charge you full price for a highly diluted solution that ends up only lasting for 2-3 months.  

Mine typically takes effect in about 3 days and lasts about 5 months.  After the 5th month I can start to see the lines start to come back ever so slightly.  I can usually get away with waiting 6-7 mos before the lines are really noticeable and I have to go again.

The cost ranges anywhere from $10-$17 per unit here in Houston.  I would price doctors, ask for references, ask them how much they dilute the solution.  Then go with the middle of the road, reputable doctor who has references and doesn't dilute the hell out of it.

HTH


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 3, 2008)

There is Always Olay regenerist, and the old advice of not to try to frown too much ( I am not saying that you do...but you know what I mean).
Also Mary Kay has great products. My mom has been using them for years and for a 52 year old, she does not have pronounced wrinkles.
Miracle Set (normal to dry)
She swears by the Timewise Night Solution.
TimeWiseÂ Night Solution


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 3, 2008)

they probaly arent as bad as u think, i would aim for 8 glasses of water a day becus that will keep ur skin fresh and invest in some high quality face products, its worth it if it will make u feel better


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_The Dr. recommends top-ups every 3 months in the first year so you can go longer in between.  I don't go that often because it is too costly but the effect last longer than 3 months on me.  

The needles don't really hurt at all because they are so tiny.  The only time I feel the needle is when he injects in between the eyebrows and it is only a small pinch.

The full effect is usually seen in 2 weeks but I see it much quicker.  I try to raise my eyebrows to make wrinkles but you can't.  I don't look frozen or fake at all.  People usually tell me I look refreshed but they don't know why so its not obvious.  I don't have any before and afters but my Dr. does.  Maybe I can get them from him._

 
Thanks for the feedback! I am now even more confident in trying it out, but another thing I wanted to know... can they inject botox anywhere that is prone to wrinkles? Eg. corners of eyes, corners of the mouth?


----------



## rbella (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Thanks for the feedback! I am now even more confident in trying it out, but another thing I wanted to know... can they inject botox anywhere that is prone to wrinkles? Eg. corners of eyes, corners of the mouth?_

 
Hi,
I know this was directed to Moppit but thought I could also answer if that's ok.  I have lots of experience with Botox.  You should only have Botox injected above the jawline.  In other words a reputable doctor will only inject it into the lines around your eyes, between your eyes and in your forehead.  It can be used behind the ears in some severe cases of migraines.  Other than that is should never be used in wrinkles around the mouth or any other part of the face.  

HTH


----------



## Moppit (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Thanks for the feedback! I am now even more confident in trying it out, but another thing I wanted to know... can they inject botox anywhere that is prone to wrinkles? Eg. corners of eyes, corners of the mouth?_

 
I have had botox injected around the corners of my eyes twice now.  It softens the look and when you squint and relax the wrinkles do not stay.  Surprisingly needles in this area hurt less then the forehead.

I have tried Restylane for the lines at the sides of my mouth and didn't like it and won't do it again.  First of all they have to freeze inside your mouth in the gum area like you were having dental work and that hurts and when the injections go around the corner of your nose that area doesn't freeze and it hurts a lot.  The Dr. had to inject me on both sides around 35 times in very small amounts to make sure he had everything even.  You can also feel the filler and I found that gave me the creeps.  It is absorbed by the body in about 6 months so that filler feel goes away.  For me I found it too painful with all the needles and didn't think it really did anything exciting in return.

If you have anymore questions, please ask away.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 4, 2008)

Moppit & rbella, thanks for your responses. I suppose the mouth is not the biggest problem for me now as I am only 25, but if they did do it near the mouth I could have just gotten everything done at once! Hehe... I am pretty freaked out at the thought of Restylane, I was always under the impression that it was a "safer" kind of procedure!

I would like to try botox just once, I know there are risks as with any procedure, so I figure the best thing I can do is research research research (and save save save for the cost of it!)


----------



## Moppit (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Moppit & rbella, thanks for your responses. I suppose the mouth is not the biggest problem for me now as I am only 25, but if they did do it near the mouth I could have just gotten everything done at once! Hehe... I am pretty freaked out at the thought of Restylane, I was always under the impression that it was a "safer" kind of procedure!

I would like to try botox just once, I know there are risks as with any procedure, so I figure the best thing I can do is research research research (and save save save for the cost of it!)_

 
The best advice I can give you is to have a reputable Dr. and not go to places that just crop up.


----------



## rbella (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^Agreed.  So many places pop up here and there and have no clue how to properly administer Botox.  Be sure to as for references!!

When I worked for a plastic surgeon I used to have collagen injections in the lines around my lips.  OUCH!!  But it worked like a dream, even if it only lasted for 3 months...


----------



## rouquinne (Mar 27, 2008)

i am finally getting botox for my forehead wrinkles next week.

and i think i'm going to get some Frownies to wear when i'm sleeping so i can re-train the muscles not to frown.

Frownies on… frown lines gone

for those of you afraid of needles (or injecting what is essentially poison into your face), these might be just the thing!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 6, 2008)

well, guys, i had it done on Thursday evening and it's already working.

i can still move my forehead, but i can't raise my eyebrows up to the stratosphere like i could before!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 20, 2008)

i had my 2 week follow-up on Thursday and it's amazing!!!

the one huge line across my forehead has softened so much, it's barely visible.  i'm really, REALLY happy with it.

when my Naturally Curly column about this comes out next month, i'll post a link to it here if Janice is okay with that.


----------

